# Urgent: Old PS3 slim 320 GB or New Slimmer 500 GB?



## mandar5 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys..wish u all Happy childrens day and Happy Diwali..
I am going to buy one of these today .pls help me in selecting one.I have dealer near my place who can arrange 320 gb for me .Is it worth the money or should i go with 500gb with 2 games free version of ps3?Pls reply asap guys going in two hours..
Thanks.....

and one more thing ..12gb is available with move bundle for 19k ..now evn more confused... 
I am doing this.. getting 12gb version with move kit and gonna buy mgs4 as of now..what u say?


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 14, 2012)

The 320 gb version would have been the best.


----------



## seychellesblue (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the same confusion. Atleast the cheap looking 500gb console sound just a little more, not annoying. The size of the new one is considerably smaller and lighter too.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't have much idea about PS3 but I think in Old version there will be much more online community support and firmware hacks etc would be easily available.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 25, 2012)

Go for 120gb+move kit


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 25, 2012)

What did OP finally went for..??
If you bought the new super slim ps3,, a review will be good.


----------



## seychellesblue (Nov 26, 2012)

Today at a sony world I checked out both the slim and the superslim versions.
Funny thing I found the button on slim to be awkward. Why? you see, when you press the button for ejecting Blu-Ray, the disc comes towards your finger. I mean you have to quickly remove the finger after pressing the eject button. I have slot loading music system in my car and accidentally while dusting I hit the eject button and broke the Hari Om Saran audio CD by my swinging palm (remember I was dusting). Blu-Ray is much more expensive than an Original Audio CD to break.

I am not telling slot loading was bad. I am telling I am not comfortable with it (actually I thought it to be cool, until I broke a CD).

Anyhow I don't know about the OP, but I purchased the 500GB version for Rs 15,449 from ebay. I do not like racing games, so disliked the bundle with Uncharted 3 and Gran Turismo 5.  I bought Max Payne 3 and HDMI cable too.


 I am having my fingers crossed for the courier.


----------

